# Advice on when to geld my colt



## burtonse (13 September 2010)

Im trying to find information on advantages and disadvantages of gelding earlier or later and am finding lots of conflicting information. I am undecided whether to geld my yearling this autumn or wait until next spring or autumn. I have the facilities to keep him entire so thats not an issue. With regards to temperament and growth etc what would you advise? Or does it not really matter when its done?

Thanks


----------



## Maesfen (13 September 2010)

IME, for physical reasons, it doesn't seem to matter when it's done but I prefer earlier than later as it makes keeping them so much easier as they can still be in the herd rather than be segregated.  I usually geld mine in the spring of their yearling year; I would do it as a foal but for some reason (perhaps they know my evil thoughts!) none of my colts have dropped enough to be done as foals.


----------



## burtonse (16 September 2010)

thanks

anyone else?


----------



## MissCandy (16 September 2010)

I have/had the same question.

I wanted to geld asap for reasons Maesfen has said - to keep him in the herd.  He has his bits but my vet won't do it until atleast the Spring so he has some 'maleness'!

Some say to do it before weaning as he will have his mothers comfort and to do it when there aren't many flies about.  But...as my vet won't do it yet, he will be done next year but will have to be weaned this Autumn/Winter before he can be responsible for any unwanted babies!

ETA: mine is 4 1/2 months old now - I wanted to do him around 7/8 months (as he has his bits) but will be waiting until he is 12/18 months old depending on how his temprament is.


----------



## varkie (16 September 2010)

The earlier they are gelded, the bigger they tend to grow - that's all to do with growth plates - gelding them keeps them open longer I believe, hence more growth.

Temperamentally, the longer they are left, the more stallion like they'll be.  This is of course a generalisation, and it is often down to the individual though.  I have a yearling colt who thinks he is a stallion already when girls go by - and has done since he was about six months old!  He is being done next week - couldn't be done before, as didn't physically have enough to remove!  By contrast I have a two year old colt who is really incredibly laid back, whom you would never know was entire - yet he does have & always has had, his assets.  He really is just the most laid back boy I've ever met - how he'll ever get together the energy to cover, I don't know!


----------



## Carlosmum (16 September 2010)

I had my boy done when he was 18 mths old - fell round Christmas time so no problems with flies & all settled etc before Show season started in spring.


----------



## Maesfen (16 September 2010)

TBH MissCandy, I'd be  asking another vet to do him if that is what you want and his bits are already well down.  No vet should give you an answer like that when it is not by medical necessity he's delaying doing him.  It's been proved time and time again that they don't lose their 'maleness' if cut early, it just takes longer to develop naturally but it also gives them a chance to live like a normal horse and not segregated if he proves to be too 'forward'.


----------



## Tempi (16 September 2010)

I had my gelding done in April this year, he was 2yrs old then.  He was left entire until then and lived out in a herd and showed now stallion like behaviour at all - he did have one testicle retained though which is why i left him a bit longer to see if it would drop or not. He had to go in to the vets and stay over night, he went home the next day and straight out in the field and had no problems since.  

Not too sure that the growth comment applies to him as hes 16'1 at 2yrs old and bigger than his mum already, lol!!!


----------



## gadetra (16 September 2010)

I generally do it when they're on the mare at around 5 months or so so they have a month to recover on the mare. Of 2 full pony brothers, one gelded at 5 months and the other in his yearling year around spring-the spring gelded one is hovering at 13.3hh his full brother  made 14.3. However i don't think it was the gelding that retarded the growth they're two very different types. He is the only late gelding I've had so far *touches wood*


----------



## MissCandy (17 September 2010)

Maesfen said:



			TBH MissCandy, I'd be  asking another vet to do him if that is what you want and his bits are already well down.  No vet should give you an answer like that when it is not by medical necessity he's delaying doing him.  It's been proved time and time again that they don't lose their 'maleness' if cut early, it just takes longer to develop naturally but it also gives them a chance to live like a normal horse and not segregated if he proves to be too 'forward'.
		
Click to expand...

I have thought about asking another vet as I would like to keep him out over winter but he will have to be in a mixed herd (mares and geldings seperated in summer) he is VERY 'forward' and has already been segregated as 5 mares were in season and the mare owners couldn't get them out of the field as he was jumping all over them  He is now in with geldings only (and his mum obviously).

I don't know why he NEEDS 'maleness' anyway!


----------

